
Facebook sees mixed Q2 earnings with slowest-ever growth, stock tanks - nostromo
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/25/facebook-q2-2018-earnings/
======
nabla9
> Facebook still managed to boost its average revenue per user in all markets,
> growing from $23.59 to $25.91 in the US & Canada

Is that revenue per quarter or per year?

~~~
martinald
Per year iirc

~~~
nabla9
Thanks.

If FB would offer option to subscribe for $2.2 per month with no ads and
strong privacy, they would not lose anything.

~~~
corgiorgy
Not true. Users who are willing to shell out for premium service are a much
more lucrative advertising audience.

